# I'm a person not a condition



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wanted to share my recent experience when I went for a scan this week. I was waiting for a scan early on Monday morning and whilst in the waiting area with 4 other people I heard the sonographer shout across to her colleague I'll take the lady from A and E if you can take *'the fertility'*!  I was mortified and felt like the rest of the people in the waiting room were now aware why I was attending. I was SO upset I couldnt say anything whilst I was there but its really upset me and I feel like all I am to the NHS is a condition not a person with feelings and emotions!!!  I'm in 2 minds as to whether or not to complain? What do you think? I'm NOT a complainer and I'm actually a nurse working in the same health board but just feel so angry that they were SO insensitive! 

Sorry for the rant just had to get it off my chest!!! 

Thanks to all my fertility friends for getting me through this


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Loopylou   

Personally I think thats disgraceful. How insensitive!  I'm so sorry that you were made to feel like that    

Yes, I would complain. Nothing will ever change if we don't.  I know nurses and staff in the nhs are stretched to the limit, but that boils down to common courtesy

Love PaddyGirl xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

How awful for you loopylou    That's completely unacceptable and definitely undermined your right to be treated with dignity and respect, and to have your privacy protected by those people involved in your care and treatment.   Outrageous behaviour   You are definitely NOT a condition and I would really encourage you to make a complaint. The whole business of fertility investigations and treatment is frankly tough enough, without having to put up with that from professionals who should know better. As it is, many of us have to deal with the insensitivity of friends and family, without having to manage it in the clinic too! 

Not surprised that you feel angry   I would too. Obviously you must do whatever you feel is right for you, but it is absolutely definitely grounds for a complaint.

 Whatever you decide, take care of yourself and try not to let someone else's ignorance impact too badly on your positive thinking and your own well-being.

All best wishes,

Jen xx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi loopyloo, 
              I am also a nurse working for the NHS and I would def complain - that was a very insensitive comment to make and in one respect breaks confidentiality as like u say everyone else knew why you were there. I have no idea why people with no empathy for other people work in the NHS and it really makes me cross when other fellow "professionals" act this way.
Good luck hunni with your journey and I hope u get better treatment in the future xxx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi matey, that must have been a really horrible experience. I'm not a complainer either but I really do think you should make a stand here. It's a complete breach of confidentiality like the others say. Sadly I think there are lots of nurses who totally shouldn't be in the profession at all they are tragic power crazed psycho freaks incapable of empathy and as such shouldn't be allowed anywhere near what should be a caring profession. Good luck with future treatment one thing I've learned on this journey is you can't let these psycho *****es get you down and get in the way of you having your little one. 

take care


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

O my goodness that's bad.  Just totally bad mannors! I think I would write a little letter or mantion it to consultant.  

Completely different but I was very unhappy with the way I was told that I would need ivf.  It was the fertility nurse ( not my consultant) over the phone while I was at work!! She know I was at work as I  told her before the conversation started!! I ended up having to go home in floods of tears.  Anyway I told my consultant at the next appointment, but tbh he did not say a lot, I should have taken it further but it was at a terrible time of my life. 

Mention it to ur consultant, if your still not satisfied put it in writing to make it formal. X x x


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for ALL you advice and support girls   I think I am going to write a little letter to get how I'm feeling off my chest and so it doesn't happen to anyone else!!!!

Wishing you all love and luck  

Lou x x x


----------

